# Responsible hunters looking for a family oriented club for 2013-14 deer season



## jlwoodall (Jan 1, 2013)

Found a club. Thanks !!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2013)

*Hunt club*

Pm sent give me a call I think you'll like our club


----------



## thesilverbullet (Jan 2, 2013)

we have a small culb in green county, call david @ 404-456-4364


----------



## jlwoodall (Jan 4, 2013)

Still looking


----------



## Model70 (Jan 4, 2013)

*PM Sent*

Pm sent


----------



## jlwoodall (Jan 22, 2013)

Still on the hunt for a good property.


----------



## nriley (Jan 26, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=735417 
I'm in Flowery Branch too, My club is 2 1/2 hours so it might be to far for you. If you like it, give me a call. Neal 770 335-6103


----------



## hazmattechnc (Feb 9, 2013)

we have one in Wilkes Co call 828-648-0123 and leave your name and number


----------



## jlwoodall (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. We are still looking and also trying to keep the dues below $750.

Thanks!


----------



## DCHA (Mar 10, 2013)

*Dcha*

If you haven't settled yet, check us out at www.huntdouglas.org.

Carroll, Paulding, Coweta and Taliaferro at $500 yr.

You can call Jim at 770-942-4650.  He'll be happy to work with you.


----------

